# Denizlere hakim olan, dünyaya hakim olur



## Selim Yavuz

Selam arkadaşlar. I was wondering if perhaps someone can transcribe this Turkish phrase into Ottoman/Arabic script. "Denizlere hakim olan, dünyaya hakim olur." I think Arabic script is far more flowing and beautiful than Latin letters, so if anyone would be so kind. I appreciate any help.


----------



## macrotis

دﯕزلره حاکم اولان دنيايه حاکم اولور


----------



## Rallino

Wuuu Macrotis, muhteşem görünüyor. Sen bilerek mi yazdın yoksa direkt latince harfleri arap harflerine dönüştürerek mi ?


----------



## macrotis

Osmanlıca bilirim. Tabi çoğu el yazılarını değil ama matbaa yazılarını okuyabilirim. Cami, çeşme, mezar kitabelerini falan.


----------



## arsham

macrotis said:


> دﯕنـیـزلره حاکم اولان دنيايه حاکم اولور


----------



## macrotis

Sayın Arsham,

ي ile imlasına şimdiye kadar rastlamadım. Bkz: http://www.konseptder.com/deniz1.jpg

Sizde y'li örnek varsa itminan için link verebilir misiniz?


----------



## Selim Yavuz

Thank you immensely for that. I appreciate it.


----------



## arsham

macrotis said:


> Sayın Arsham,
> 
> ي ile imlasına şimdiye kadar rastlamadım. Bkz: http://www.konseptder.com/deniz1.jpg
> 
> Sizde y'li örnek varsa itminan için link verebilir misiniz?


 
My appologies for that hasted post, that was simply a guess (I should have mentioned that). Thanks for the link and To All Forum Members: Please disregard my post!

Thanks again for the link!


----------



## cherine

macrotis said:


> Sayın Arsham,
> 
> ي ile imlasına şimdiye kadar rastlamadım. Bkz: http://www.konseptder.com/deniz1.jpg
> 
> Sizde y'li örnek varsa itminan için link verebilir misiniz?


Wow! Does Ottoman Turkish always read ك as a "y"?
And would you please give a translation of this sentence? Thanks


----------



## macrotis

No. ك stands for k, g or ng (Spanish ñ). They sometimes put 3 dots on it to indicate ñ and a bar to indicate g, but it's not common. (I put three dots). ñ now survives in some local dialects, in standard Turkish it's always n.

 As a vowel, y (ي) is for ı/i and h (ه) is for e/a. The Ottoman Written Language wasn't perfectly phonetic. When there wouldn't be any confusion, they omitted h for e (usually the first e), and y for i. That is, when you don't see any vowel indicator at the beginning of the word, you can safely assume that it reads as "e".

As for the word in question, (دﯕز) is now "deñz." The only plausible pronunciation is "deniz." Since there is no confusion, they dropped the y for i.

And the translation is من يسيطر على البحار يسيطر على العالم


----------



## cherine

Thanks! And sorry for my mistake, I meant to ask whether the ك standed for ن (n).

Thanks again!


----------

